# Unofficial offseason moves thread



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's what I'd like to see. Move KT to a late lottery team or mid-1st round team for their 1st round pick and a mildly bad contract--take a two guard/point like Ben Gordon (currently projected to Seattle at #12) or Devin Harris if he falls that far. Otherwise take a flyer on big Euro like Perovic (projected to Utah at #14) or Puerto Rico's Ramos. 

OR, take Telfair and trade Fwill and Othella/Mutumbo (to Chicago maybe?). 

Go after Okur and Rasheed with the midlevel to at least put pressure on the Pistons on the slight chance that they can't sign both at above the MLE. 

Resign Baker at a LOW salary bc he's a serviceable backup at PF/C and wants to be here--the risk is minimal if he backslides as long as the salary is low. 

Sign a 3pt specialist in the Kerr mode (Voshon et al.) for the vet minimum. 

DO NOT go after Camby. who probably wouldn't come back anyway, was performing in a walk year, and is still to be rated highly injury-prone. 

Consider Qrich with the MLE if we can't get Sheed/Okur or try hard to orchestrate a trade for Al Harrington (good luck!). 

I don't want Crawford--he's a head case with an erratic shot and yet is too good to be a backup to Houston and so would be even more of a headcase. 

Basically i want to see a zone-spreading backup SG (either an acquired 1st rounder like Gordon/Harris or a vet minimum guy) and an athletic versatile big or tough rebounding SG/SF come in next year. I think any and all of this has to be done with hard-nose defense as one of top evaluation criteria. 

Before i get flamed, let me say that none of what I've outlined looks likely to me. The most likely thing I can see out there is Dampier for KT/Fwill and as I said in another post, that worries me,despite his great season--Damp is historically an unmotivated, injury-prone player with very limited offense and defensive lapses. Were that to be what IT does we'd be looking at a lineup like this:

PG Marbury/Norris
SG Houston/Anderson
SF Thomas/Hardaway
PF Thomas/Sweetney/Baker
C Mohammed/Mutumbo

I realize Mutumbo is probably gone and could be part of a Damp package instead of Fwill, depending on how much NYK would resign Damp at. But, for the sake of argument, the lineup above, assuming full health and a full training camp, is not better than Detroit, Indiana, or New Jersey; it's possibly not even as good as Charlotte; and Cleveland, if not Toronto and Boston and Milwaukee, will be improved. I think the Knicks are looking at the #4 seed at the very best if everything falls right and therefore, at best, a 2nd round exit. I'd like to see reasonable, cap-workable offseason gameplans for our team (no pipedreams please!) that could produce a better lineup than what I sketched out, i.e., hope of going father in the East. Fire away....


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Forgot to add that the Mavericks will be looking to deal and have wanted KT before. If they're looking to move Walker and Jamison, then Jamison is the only one I'd want. Walker is way overrated and is also a headcase. Also, is there any way for us to make use of Utah and their enviable capspace?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Telfair and Marbury? They play the same position and don't like each other right now. Qrich wants big bucks but I like him(can't get him), Gordon is 6'1" and likely a pg in the nba.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Trade whoever and whatever for lottery picks so we can get Alexsandrov.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>inapparent</b>!
> Forgot to add that the Mavericks will be looking to deal and have wanted KT before. If they're looking to move Walker and Jamison, then Jamison is the only one I'd want. Walker is way overrated and is also a headcase. Also, is there any way for us to make use of Utah and their enviable capspace?



Actually you want walkers expiring contract over one dimensional Jamison's monster one.


Walker is worth 4-5 mil and because of his stupidity could probably be had for that. Force him to play SF, and sign him to a shoot a 3pt shot pay a fine contract.


He can make others better around him, he just needs a short leash and a small contract.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Telfair and Marbury? They play the same position and don't like each other right now. Qrich wants big bucks but I like him(can't get him), Gordon is 6'1" and likely a pg in the nba.



why would they not like each other?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

First off, as Isiah said, our main improvement this year will come from players bettering themselves. We know what that means. houston needs to get healthy, KT needs to lose than finger, Marbury needs to work on his left hand and get serious on D, Nazr needs to keep working on his offense, particulaerly the allyoop, and his D, Baker needs to be re-signed and to stay clean, TT needs to play consistent, Sweets and Frankie need to just keep on keeping on. And the team as a whole needs to play better D. We saw what a battered team could do against the Nets in games 3 & 4 just by tightening up the D. 


This offseason we try to get someone to shore up the SG spot. If we can get Crawford great, if not we re-sign DJ, or get Vashon.

Or, if we can trade KT and Shandon for Walker we do that. Worst comes to worst Walkers contract expires after next year, so it's a short term gamble.

This summer Orlando will have convinced T-Mac to stick around one more year because Hill is ready to give it another go. But ultimately the Magic will still suck and T-Mac will demand a trade in the Summer of '05. So we trade TT and Penny's expiring contracts to Orlando for Hill and T-mac. Hill may actually come back somewhat: think Penny Hardaway but with rebounds. Could be a good situational bench guy for us with a high Bball IQ. He basically replaces Penny's contract and role, but serves to net T-Mac.

The year after that, with Kobe gone to another team, or to jail, and Shaq's health failing, Phil is gone, the Lakers suck and decide it's time to rebuild. We trade Houston and Anderson's expiring contracts for an aged and oft injured Shaq. We know we only get 40 games a year out of him, but we make sure most of them come in the playoffs.

So our '07 team is something like:

Marbury/F-Will
DJ/Hill
T-Mac/Hill
Sweetney/Nazr
Shaq/Nazr

Or 

Marbury
Crawford
T-Mac
Sweetney
Shaq


Knicks win the east averaging 98 PPG. IT will be GM of the year. You whiners will be winners. Son of Oakley retires.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> First off, as Isiah said, our main improvement this year will come from players bettering themselves. We know what that means. houston needs to get healthy, KT needs to lose than finger, Marbury needs to work on his left hand and get serious on D, Nazr needs to keep working on his offense, particulaerly the allyoop, and his D, Baker needs to be re-signed and to stay clean, TT needs to play consistent, Sweets and Frankie need to just keep on keeping on. And the team as a whole needs to play better D. We saw what a battered team could do against the Nets in games 3 & 4 just by tightening up the D.
> 
> 
> ...


Lamest excuse for humor.:no:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

what humor?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Our biggest problem making a trade is we have NO large salaries that are expiring this year to trade for a guy like Walker..There is NO way anyone agrees to take Shandon Anderson,so KT and Shandon for Walker just isnt happening...

I have got to believe Q-Rich is worth more than the MLE,but if we can get him,then we should do whatever it takes

IT will probably take a good look at Rodney White,and he will probably go after Griffin with a 1 year contract..

I hate to say it,but thats as realistic as it gets...

But there will be changes


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Our biggest problem making a trade is we have NO large salaries that are expiring this year to trade for a guy like Walker..There is NO way anyone agrees to take Shandon Anderson,so KT and Shandon for Walker just isnt happening...


I wholeheartedly agree with you that Walker is worth more than KT and Shandon, but the Mavs are jatt so overstocked with offensive talent they can spare a guy like Walker and not miss a beat, if they toughen up on interior D. And as first round outs this year ZI think they are getting it that defense and rebounds wins titles. Shandon sucks but Kurt is decent and can run up and down the floor. He's from Texas and the Mavs have expressed interest, so who knows?

There just aren't that many tough PFs these days. I mean there are guys like the Davises, but they're way over priced and older than KT. And as we all know centers are at even more of a premium. So really, how many good options are there for them? Perhaps Walker and change to Golden Starte for Dampier and Van Exel? Maybe, but there there aren't a lot of options.

The thing is, would it make us better?

Marbury
Houston/Penny
Walker/TT
Sweetney
Nazr

We get better offensively but softer defensively. We have Deke and Othellas expiring contracts we could trade for a defensive big man, but again, who? We might even have to end up re-signing them (yuk) for their defensive capabilities.

In the end I think I'd do it if I could, but as much as everyone is down on Kurt, you start to like him when you're forced to replace him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> We might even have to end up re-signing them (yuk) for their defensive capabilities.


would you sign Keon Clark if he came REAL cheap??


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> would you sign Keon Clark if he came REAL cheap??


I would


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

anyone else you think we can realistically get?????

i wonder if KT and a second round pick could get us a mid to late first round pick...somehow,i doubt it


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Here are some guys I think we can target. Want or get I don't know, but...

Camby, Jamison, Walker, SAR, Sheed, Crawford, Patterson, Curry, Chandler, Okur, Griffin, Clark.

I'm still not sure I want Walker. He plays the 3 and in spite of anyones feeling's about TT he isn't our greatest weakness. By tradfing KT for Walker, and in the process displacing TT, you are virtually trading KT and TT for Walker and I'm not sure he's worth it considering his shot selection and we lose rebounds and defense in the process. I prefer Jamison if available.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

I think we have to come up with realistic suggestions about who is available. I am not a huge fan of Walker, but his value has increased because he has only one year left. Jamison, whose contract goes to 2007, might be cheaper, though he is the better player.

The other place to look might be Portland. Abdur Rahim might be available, but he has only one year left. They might look to trade him though, especially if one takes Ruben Patterson off their hands (contract runs until 2007 at $6 million per). Damon Stoudamire also only has 1 year left.

To get Jamison, trade Shandon Anderson, K Thomas, and Mutombo, take back Jamison and either Bradley or Fortson.

To get Abdur Rahim and Patterson, trade Tim Thomas, Harrington, and Norris, plus maybe Trybanski.

Knicks starters
C Nazr M, Baker
PF Abdur Rahim, Sweetney
SF Jamison, Hardaway
G Houston, Patterson
G Marbury, F. Williams

I am a little dubious if Portland would go for it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I think we have to come up with realistic suggestions about who is available. I am not a huge fan of Walker, but his value has increased because he has only one year left. Jamison, whose contract goes to 2007, might be cheaper, though he is the better player.


I think Jamisons contract is a problem to move since it has 4 years left,so Dallas may be amenable to swapping KT and Shandon....I would do that trade as I think Kt is very expendable with Sweets and Naz......Plus Antoine can play the 3 or the 4...Thats a real possibility....hmmmm

Dont love Walker..I think having one year left on his contract makes him a valuable commodity,and he does like Dallas....

As for Rahim,he is definetly gone from Portland,but No way does Portland take TT and his contract..I cant see them taking Shandon and Kt..

I think its Jamison is the only possibility


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> First off, as Isiah said, our main improvement this year will come from players bettering themselves. We know what that means. houston needs to get healthy, KT needs to lose than finger, Marbury needs to work on his left hand and get serious on D, Nazr needs to keep working on his offense, particulaerly the allyoop, and his D, Baker needs to be re-signed and to stay clean, TT needs to play consistent, Sweets and Frankie need to just keep on keeping on. And the team as a whole needs to play better D. We saw what a battered team could do against the Nets in games 3 & 4 just by tightening up the D.
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, while I was serious about the T-Mac and Shaq possibility I realized shortly after posting that I read Shaqs contract wrong, and it expires the summer of 05/06, which is when I was suggesting we trade for him. Since I was trading expiring contracts it would accomplish nothing for the Lakers that letting him walk wouldn't do.

I thought someone would catch me and nail me on that. I wonder if Cookie Monster was banned again?

So Shaq is out. But T-Mac/Hill are a real possibility. And the point was to illustrate that our massive expiring contracts will have value if we can find a team that has reason to dump a superstar. It's all about timing. If there's nothing good out there then we can just let Houston and Anderson's contracts expire and shed 30M for our cap. No harm in that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually liked Cookie Monster....he was short,to the point and humorous in a very odd way.....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone else watching T prince right now and wishing we had him?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

man,the pistons made the Nets look like the knicks..only much worse...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Well you can't bamboozle the JailBlazers.


Look what they got for Wallace! The best shot blocker in the league and a 20 and 9 guy.

I like getting rid of some people and picking up walker. Maybe we could do a Vb on him.

Walker isn't the ****head people think he is, he just needs a short leash and some humility. People are providing the humility we could provide him a short leash.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Walkers contract is LARGE and it only has one year left on it..Dallas is NOT going to take Long term contracts,Especially filler like Shandon..Plus Walker likes it there,so hes not going to force a sign and trade


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Okay so here's one from me.


Last year in the second round the clippers drafted Sophocles Schorsi-I don't care to try to spell this correctly.


Sopho is 6'10 and near 300. The clippers drafted him then let him play overseas.

So now I am watching a few games. From his team " Cantu". Few things.

1. Most importantly this kid is frickin monster. He carries people with him to the rim, he is big and bad and nasty.

2.His team treats him like **** - well maybe not the players but they sure don't think he's an important cog. They don't run plays give him touches or really do much with him.


3.Runs the floor well, plays good defense, doesn't even try that OH LOOK I CAN DRIBBLE MAYBE I SHOULD TAKE A 3 crap.

With everyone making all this noise about Big Al Jefferson, this kid is getting 0 attention and the clippers organization with Brand and Wilcox and Kaman and a Pick, probably don't even care that he exists.


Did I mention that these very same clippers need a point guard?


Let me ask you guys know how Sagana Diop ( sagan jop I don't care to spell that correctly either) is well, here is a shorter, better offensive, and what looks to be angrier version of that.


Let's get him.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh yeah one more thing. THE KID USES A HOOK SHOOT. I have no idea how he figured out what every center and forward should figure out , that hook shots are their best weapon, but he did it's not a sky hook but it's effective.

Also, the refs treat him like crap. I swear everything he does is a foul. You can tell he's miserable about where he is. You know there are a lot of Greeks in the big apple....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

KBF, I can't tell from your description how good he is. You suggest they don't give him lot of touches, and he draws a lot of fouls. I mean Deke uses a hook too, but you know...

Anyway, just trying to get a better picture. Is he Tractor Trailer or what?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> KBF, I can't tell from your description how good he is. You suggest they don't give him lot of touches, and he draws a lot of fouls. I mean Deke uses a hook too, but you know...
> 
> Anyway, just trying to get a better picture. Is he Tractor Trailer or what?


No, he's not a tractor tralier I mean he' s not david robinson but he's not the fatty in his profile pcitures. Once I get through all these I'll try and video edit and strike 9 host the files of him - and I don't just mean him dunking.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I want either two things.

Trading Kurt Thomas(our only tradeable asset really besides expiring contracts) for a first rounder. Draft a SG(Josh Childress/JR Smith) or a C (Peter John Ramos/Kosta Perovic)

Then sign either Dampier or Mehmet Okur if we draft a guard/Trade for Jamal Crawford if we draft a C.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I want either two things.
> 
> Trading Kurt Thomas(our only tradeable asset really besides expiring contracts) for a first rounder. Draft a SG(Josh Childress/JR Smith) or a C (Peter John Ramos/Kosta Perovic)
> ...


That will be pretty hard. KT will not get us a first rounder for sure. We really dont have a way to get a first rounder this year. And to get a Josh Childress/JR Smith guy we need at least a mid first round pick. Dampier and Okur will be hard signs, but probable. Trading for Jamal Crawford seems like a pretty hard thing to do unless we take back contracts like Davis and Robinson.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

More and more I'm comfortable with staying pat this summer.

Of course if we can find a way to trade for someone good on the cheap (KT, Shandon, and expiring contracts) of course we should do it. I just don't expect that to net us much.

But I'm leery of trading F-Will or Sweetney. They may become good, and I also expect that they haven't been showcased enough. Their trade value may be way better next year than this, especially Williams (I think it's already obvious Sweetney will me an offensive rebounding machine and I bet he's included in every proposal Isiah receives).

Instead I think it best if we go one more year with what we've got, really see what they can do, then move next season with that 30M in expiring contracts. By waiting we may be able to get someone without having to give anyone up. Penny's 15M expiring may be enough on it's own to net someone, and we'd still have KT, Sweetney and Willaims. Those guys may turn out to be some of our better defensive players, something we can ill afford to lose.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Did I mention the fact that the clippers are in dire need of a point guard??


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Did I mention the fact that the clippers are in dire need of a point guard??


Just wondering, but who on the Clippers do we really need? Wilcox and Ely have potential, but do we need another PF when Sweetney could turn out just as good? (not offensively, but he makes it up on the boards). Maybe a sign and trade for Richardson this offseason if Houston isn't healthy?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweetney has a much softer touch than Wilcox..Wilcox is longer and a far better run jump athlete,but Sweets is playing with way too much bodyfat.....

As foe Qrich,if the Knicks can sign and trade for him,then they should do it in a heartbeat


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jaric, Wilcox is good. Ely is crap. Other than that I dunno, lets look to another roster who needs a point guard. Golden State?

Jesus that's a nice roster.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

if you guys checkout the clips website, dunleavy met with the guy from greece that has the double s name. Hes supposedly comming over this year, so that means wilcox is probbably out and will be shopped around if this guy does come over. I hope we can get him, hes 2-3 inches bigger then sweetney and plays with the same enthusiasm. Give him Kareem next to him and he'll be better then brand  well hopefully.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I should probably shutup about sopho now that Dunleavy is over there.


But do you realize that his team doesn't use weight training to be part of his regimen???

Can you imagine if this guy got here! He would be a beast I mean the way he tears through these Euro guys is silly. It would only be a year of conditioning before we had an Kevin Willis type of player.

When he was with the hawks. With more blocks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I hope we can get him, hes 2-3 inches bigger then sweetney


rumor had it he was 6'8" in bare feet ...thats why he fell in the draft


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

He's 6 10 in shoes and still growing, Sweetney is like 6'7 in shoes who gives a crap what a player does without his shoes on.


I don't understand scouts.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Do we really need Wilcox? The Knicks were suppose to pick "the new McDyess" before they traded for McDyess, but is Wilcox that big a need anymore with Sweetney? If we are too give up Frank WIlliams, we should at least get someone we need IMO.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I'd think I'd part with either one of the Thomas's and Williams for Schortsanitis, assuming that if we trade Tim, Anderson doesn't get his starting spot.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I'd think I'd part with either one of the Thomas's and Williams for Schortsanitis


you are joking...i hope....well, maybe Kurt thomas alone....hes expendble


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> you are joking...i hope....well, maybe Kurt thomas alone....hes expendble


Aye, hence the " "


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> Do we really need Wilcox? The Knicks were suppose to pick "the new McDyess" before they traded for McDyess, but is Wilcox that big a need anymore with Sweetney? If we are too give up Frank WIlliams, we should at least get someone we need IMO.


Or get rid of somebod(y/ies) we don't.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Everybody here is overlooking by far what should be the most impactful move offseason - 

1 - Release Shandon Anderson


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

jtx..you have my vote for assistant gm of the knicks...

have you ever seen a player perform that badly???someone should tell him that you dont get 2 points for hitting the backboard..the ball has to go in the hoop..

ill NEVER understand lenny playing him


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

dude, its because lenny is a little *****. Do you remember when houston went down and the knicks won 5 straight games? Well shandon anderson didnt play in those games, n if he did it was waste time, n then he complained after his "consecutive" games streat was broken, and then lenny never stopped playing him and we started to lose and lose.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

makes NO sense..the guy has NO game...I dont understand how it cn be so painfully obvious to everyone but the coach..How old is Lenny???The guy has lost it


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Replacements?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

So nobod wants to attack GS roster?


They got some decent players there.

Pietrus, Foyle , Cardinal picks and the need for a pointguard.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

well if i wanted someone from GS, it would be richardson/murphy. They are both young and emerging players.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't forget:

Pietrus - held down some big names to low points this year

Mike Dunleavy - Do it all versatile forward.

Brian Cardinal - Mark Madsen with talent.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

what makes Pietrus any better than Sato? Sato comes cheaper and is just as good.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sato has to shut down some of the elite guards in this league first.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Pietrus would be a nice addition IMO. He wa a player I thought the knicks might have chosen last year. I doub the Warriors would give up richardson, but I think Foyle would be decent in the East.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

well if the warriors plan on using michael pietrus this year, they are going to either have to bench richardson, or trade him as both of them play sg around 90% of the time.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fugazy11</b>!
> well if the warriors plan on using michael pietrus this year, they are going to either have to bench richardson, or trade him as both of them play sg around 90% of the time.


I think the Warriors will find a way to play both, but if they do trade someone it would probably be the unproven Pietrus instead of Ricardson.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Fine, Im gonna let you guys know what me and I. Thomas are planning for the offseason, but dont spread it around too much or else it might not happen. I'll contact him soon and give him this, but I though I'd let my fellow knicks fans in on my plans first.

Expansion draft: I don’t see us losing anyone in the expansion draft. We will hold onto Othella Harrington, and Deke because they have trade value and I don’t think that Trybanski will be picked up because there will probably be better options. But at most we would lose Trybanski in the expansion draft.

NBA draft: In the NBA draft I don’t see us doing much here either. I think we will take the best player available, probably Ricky Paulding if he is available or Darius Rice. Either one could turn out to be a decent pro, maybe even considered a steal but we’ll have to just wait and see.
Off-season trades:
Washington trades: SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
PF Christian Laettner (5.9 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 20.5 minutes) 
Washington receives: SF Tim Thomas (14.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.1 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -4.0 apg.

New York trades: SF Tim Thomas (14.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
New York receives: SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 26 games) 
PF Christian Laettner (5.9 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 48 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.1 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +4.0 apg.
TRADE ACCEPTED


I think that they want Jerry Stackhouse out of Washington. The future in Washington is Larry Hughes, Gilber Areanas, and Kwame Brown. Jerry Stackhouse had a horrible season for this team and he even sat out at the end of the season because of an injury (at least that’s what he say). Tim Thomas would differ more to the two younger guys and take a back seat and be a third scoring option where as I don’t think that Stckhouse will do that. Also Washington gets rid of Christian Leattner which is always an added bonus.

I think Stackhouse would fit in better with a team like NY. He is a big time player that needs to play with players that he can respect, and I think he can respect a GM like I.Thomas, and players like Houston and Marbury, plus he would be happy to be in a situation where his team is a playoff contender. I think Stackhouse would step his game up and share the scoring with Houston and Marbury. Plus marbury loves to create for others and Jerry would love to be on the other end of that. This would make the knicks better instantly.


Also Orland needs to make some changes in order to keep T-mac. I think they are banking on the draft to get a nice center to work with T-mac, and a nice trade with NY would improve them. Heres what I had in mind:

Orlando trades: Grant Hill ( ppg, rpg, apg in minutes) 
PF Drew Gooden (11.6 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 27.0 minutes) 
Orlando receives: PF Othella Harrington (4.6 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.6 minutes) 
C Kurt Thomas (11.1 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.6 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 23.0 minutes) 
PG Moochie Norris (3.5 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 12.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +13.2 ppg, +12.7 rpg, and +3.5 apg.

Kurt Thomas can really help this team with defense and offense. Now at PF they would have Kurt Thomas who is an improvement over Drew Gooden and they still have Howard who can come in off of the bench and add more of the same. Deke is an expiring contract and they could buy him out also for cheap if they wanted, but I think Deke could really help Orlando. Deke could add defense and give the incoming center tips and mentoring, so I think they would keep him around. Othella Harrington is very usefull but is mostly another expiring contract. If Howard or Thomas get into foul trouble or face injury, Harrington isn’t bad at all for a third option. Moochie Norris I think can actually help the magic as well. Moochie I think is a better pg than Tyron Lue, but either way he would be a solid starter and a good back up. Also Moochie is what they have to take to make the deal work because NY would be taking Grant Hill.

NY gets Drew Gooden who is a young PF who could grow along side Sweetney here in NY. Gooden is a little more athletic than Sweetney so he could be another option when he need to play a little more athletically. Also I think Mark Augire could really teach Gooden some good post moves like he did for Sweetney. These two could be our future at the 4 spot and they could both become very good. Grant hill would sit on the bench. I think I heard that he was trying to come back again, if he did then that would be great if he was anything like his former self. IF not then he can sit and watch the games from the bench since we really wouldn’t need him to contribute anyways.

Free agency: This is where everyone will call me crazy, but I think that Eric Dampier is considering coming to NY for the MLE. Recently he was talking about how he has plenty of money so that wouldn’t be the only reason he would go to a team, and how he would like to come to the east where he thinks he can be an All-star. I think NY is the place that he has in mind. This NY team has the location for him to get the attention and credit that he deserves and with the addition of Dampier they would have the talent to be true contenders in the east. Also we will keep Demmarr for cheap, which is good because he is a solid young talent.


Roster:

PG: Marbury/Williams
SG: Houston/Johnson
SF: Stackhouse/Hardaway
PF: Sweetney/Gooden
C: Dampier/Nazr Mohomad

Extended Bench: Hill, Laettner, Anderson, Draft pick (Rickey Paulding or Darius Rice), and Tryanski if he’s not gone in the expansion draft.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Lovely,

more players I hate and more rookies who have a " motivation" problem.

Sato or Ukic before Paulding and Rice.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Except Dampier.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jerry Stackhouse and Christian Laetner????????????????

NOT

Moving right along

The Gooden deal is OK,it does help us get a bit mote athletic..


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i would throw anything and everything at orlando to get mcgrady. give them our first rounder for the next 15 years if they could. management in orlando said that they would trade him if he was going to opt out, and it looks like he is. id give up marbury along with all those picks too. id take a top 5 player thats still improving anyday of the week. even if we pick up hills horrible contract.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Jerry Stackhouse and Christian Laetner????????????????
> 
> NOT
> ...


Not as in the KNicks wouldnt do it, or not as in the Wizards wouldnt do it? Do they really like Stackhouse? I guess they could get more in return


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

We've got enough money tied up in veterans, we need to go with youth.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i made up a mcgrady trade late late late last night.

New York trades: SF Tim Thomas (14.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
SF Shandon Anderson (7.9 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.5 apg in 24.6 minutes) 
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.6 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 23.0 minutes) 
PF Othella Harrington (4.6 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.6 minutes) 
PF Mike Sweetney (4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes) 
New York receives: PF Grant Hill (4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes) 
SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.1 ppg, -15.2 rpg, and +0.9 apg. 

Orlando trades: PF Grant Hill (4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes) 
SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
Orlando receives: SF Tim Thomas (14.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 66 games) 
SF Shandon Anderson (7.9 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.5 apg in 80 games) 
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.6 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 65 games) 
PF Othella Harrington (4.6 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 56 games) 
PF Mike Sweetney (4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 42 games) 
Change in team outlook: +9.1 ppg, +15.2 rpg, and -0.9 apg. 

hate to lose sweetney, but whatever. we give up our two expiring contracts, pick up hills horrible contract, get mcgrady. also we'd have to give them a first rounder or two to make up for shandons suckness. 

so we'd look like this:
Marbury//Williams 
Houston//Johnson 
McGrady//Johnson 
Thomas// 
Mohammed// 

you can fill the last few spots with the MLE and a draft pick. Lamizana would be nice, with his shotblocking abilities and lonnnng arms. hell what about that guy Leon Smith? Stromile Swift? Ostertag? Etan Thomas? or even a tall bum like Mihm would be fine. Its not like sweets was about to turn into Elton Brand. No freakin way. more like the second coming of Weatherspoon


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

McGrady trade seems impossible. Outside of NY most ppl havn't even heard of Sweetney and his trade value probably isn't as high as we think. I think the Stackhouse trade could be ok especially if Houston isn't healed. Do we really need Gooden though? you don't need two yound budding players at teh 4. Can Gooden play some 3 though?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Penny, that McGrady trade would be remembered as one of the worst trades in history, from Orlando's standpoint of course.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Those trades are downright preposterous! Stackhouse isn't any better than Thomas, Dampier isn't any better than K.T., and those trades don't help either NJ or ORL. TRADE ACCEPTED my ***. It's no wonder we have had the worst GM's of any team in the league, everyone is willing to settle for mediocre, undriven players!
:upset:


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Stackhouse isnt better than Tim Thomas? ALmost every starting sf in the league is better than Tim Thomas, I catn even thinkof one off of the top of my head who he is better than. Dampier isnt better than Kurt Thomas? wow, what game was I watching this past season. Dampier was one of the best centers in the league and would have went to the all-star game from the east. He's no shaq but he is an improvement over Kurt "im forced to play cetner" Thomas.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

WHY WOULD THE MAGIC TRADE A SUPERSTAR FOR A BUNCH OF SCRUBS LIK SHANDON ANDERSON AND DIKEMBE MUTOMBO AND OTHELLA HARRINGTON AND MIKE SWEETNEY.

ANDERSON AND HILL BOTH HAVE BAD CONTRACTS SO THEY CANCEL EACH OTHER OUT SO THAT MAKES IT SHANDON ANDERSON AND DIKEMBE MUTMOBO AND OTHELLA HARINGTON FOR TRACY MCGRADY WHO LED THE LEAGUE IN SCORING 2 YEARS IN A ROW. THIER NEW GM WOULD HAVE TO BE A LOT STUPIDER THAN THEIR OLD GM TO DO THAT.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Stackhouse isnt better than Tim Thomas? ALmost every starting sf in the league is better than Tim Thomas, I catn even thinkof one off of the top of my head who he is better than


i will grant you that a HEALTHY stack is better than Tim,but dont lose all your marbles by saying he isnt a very good sf...

and if you can swing kt for Damp,you should be exec of the year


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Time to go take incriminating pictures of Chris mullin!


So I read a rumor from this site that says Perovic is dropping out. Anyone willing to throw some MLE dollars his way to see if he comes over?


How about sopho?

Anyone got an idea of who we can draft or who other teams would take in exchange for giving us their picks?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KBF,if you take a good look at our roster ther only guys who are somewhat tradeable are Naz and KT...Not sure what either will get you...

Sweetney and Frank Williams are our only 2 real bargaining chips...Everyone else is too highly priced,too old or a combination of the 2....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

they're at mcgradys mercy. If he wants to opt out next season, then they have a a problem. Their going to have to swing some kind of deal so they can get SOMEBODY instead of nothing. The new GM they have is a hockey guy anyway, i wouldnt expect him to be a genius

besides, this trade is really similar to the marbury trade. phoenix is looking to have a real good future with lampe and our draft picks. So why not the same with Orlando?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

can you opt out of a qualifying offer? If so I think we should look at Etan Thomas.


Since I think Memo is going to get Big dollars


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> they're at mcgradys mercy. If he wants to opt out next season, then they have a a problem. Their going to have to swing some kind of deal so they can get SOMEBODY instead of nothing. The new GM they have is a hockey guy anyway, i wouldnt expect him to be a genius
> 
> besides, this trade is really similar to the marbury trade. phoenix is looking to have a real good future with lampe and our draft picks. So why not the same with Orlando?


Well, I love Marbury, but McGrady has WAY more value than Marbury to be honest. He is younger, more popular (hey, teams are still businesses and need to draw fans), and probably a better player. Also, Lampe was way more valuable than Sweetney right now. Lampe was suppose to be a lottery pick based on potential but slidded. Sweetney, to be honest, didn't play well at all until late in the season. As I said before not many people outside of NY know who he is. He was way less value than Lampe back then. Also, in the Marbury trade we gave a big expiring ocntract and took back a big bad contract. In the Orlando deal we are taking back a big bad contract but aren't really giving the Magic a lot of space in expiring contracts. Combined together I say it is not a trade the Magic would even think about, since they would definately be able to get more from trading McGrady than what we can offer.


----------

